# Mainboard defekt



## Sonnenlicht (17. Februar 2009)

Hallo,

unser Mainboard ist defekt und wir müssen es über den (Online-)Händler einschicken lassen. Da das MB ca. 1 3/4 Jahre alt ist, wird es nicht automatisch ausgetauscht. Zur Begutachtung wird es dann wohl weitergeschickt an Gigabyte. Dies kann einige Zeit in Anspruch nehmen.

Deshalb brauchen wir  vorübergehend ein anderes MB, was wir dann später wieder über Ebay verkaufen wollen.

*Unser System:*
(Mainboard: GA-965P DS3P rev. 3.3)
Netzteil: Enermax Liberty 500W
Prozessor: Intel Core 2 Duo E6420
VGA: Radeon X1950 PRO 256 MB
RAM: MDT DDR2-800 PC-6400U 2 GB
Festplatten: Samsung HD322HJ, Samsung HD501LJ, Samsung SP0842N mit Adapter an SATA II angeschlossen
DVD-Brenner: GSA-H10N (LG), SH-S182M (Samsung)
Diskettenlaufwerk 3,5"
Betriebssystem: Windows XP SP3

Jetzt haben wir das MB von MSI P965 Platinum angepeilt, würden aber gerne noch ein paar Meinungen von Euch Experten dazu hören.

Vielen Dank schon mal im Voraus!

Gruß
Sonnenlicht


----------

